# Need Flower Waterers~ Open!



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 18, 2020)

Hello~ I was wondering if I could find some help watering all my flowers. Trying to get more hybrids (even though I probably have to many lol).

So, I need a total of 5 people to come water my flowers in return I can:
*Water your flowers
Pay you (bells, nmt)
Give you some hybrids!*

You're free to shop as well!

I'll just have to show you which flowers to water. There are quite a bit, but they're mostly concentrated into one area, and a lot of them are on paths so it makes them easier to find..

Thank you to anyone who decides to help out ​


----------



## uliana.vgn (May 18, 2020)

heyy, i would like to help u!


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 18, 2020)

uliana.vgn said:


> heyy, i would like to help u!



Sure~ Do you want me to water your flowers as well? Or maybe give you some of my extra hybrids in return?


----------



## Kristenn (May 18, 2020)

I would love to help I'm looking for bells since I'm poor in this game right now lol


----------



## uliana.vgn (May 18, 2020)

Suspicious Cupcake said:


> Sure~ Do you want me to water your flowers as well? Or maybe give you some of my extra hybrids in return?


i am actually looking for nmt, if thats fine. 
but if not i would take the hybrids as well!


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 18, 2020)

Kristenn said:


> I would love to help I'm looking for bells since I'm poor in this game right now lol



Sure! Lemme send you a message. I'll provide cans and tell you which flowers to water, since they don't all need watered lol.


uliana.vgn said:


> i am actually looking for nmt, if thats fine.
> but if not i would take the hybrids as well!



Oh that's fine XD. i just forgot to mention the NMT in my post. I'll send you a PM in just a sec.


----------



## wvyknee (May 18, 2020)

Hi I would love to come!


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 18, 2020)

wvyknee said:


> Hi I would love to come!



Sure! Would you like NMT, Bells, Hybrids, or for me to water your flowers in return?


----------



## Hoshi (May 18, 2020)

I can hop over if you still need watering. I'm looking for nmt, igb and green mums. I'll leave it up to you.


----------



## wvyknee (May 18, 2020)

Suspicious Cupcake said:


> Sure! Would you like NMT, Bells, Hybrids, or for me to water your flowers in return?



2-3 of each hybrids would be good!


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 18, 2020)

Hoshi said:


> I can hop over if you still need watering. I'm looking for nmt, igb and green mums. I'll leave it up to you.



Oh I definitely have quite a few green mums! I'll message you in just a bit~ Having people come water one at a time because it's easier to keep up with that way lol.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

Hey Could I do water exchange


----------



## TazRy (May 18, 2020)

Still looking?


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 18, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Hey Could I do water exchange



Sure! How many cans will I need for watering?



TazRy said:


> Still looking?


The person above you would be the 5th one, so if they water I'll be done. thank you for offering though <3


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

Iv got cans out so none


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 18, 2020)

Oh ok~ My town first or yours? Either way is fine with me.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

Yeah Im happy to do your first


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 18, 2020)

Ok! I'll send you a PM shortly! Most of the flowers are in flowerbeds, but I'll help you find everything~


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

Awesome thanks  iv got a small flower field, everything on dirt paths need watering, ill show you where


----------



## Lavaredshrub (May 18, 2020)

If you still need help I'm game


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 19, 2020)

I'm still trying to pick all the flowers from yesterday, but I'm looking for people to come water again~


----------



## Polilla (May 19, 2020)

Hi, can I trade watering services with you?


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 19, 2020)

Sure! I'd love it~ We can water your flowers first if you'd like!


----------



## Polilla (May 19, 2020)

Suspicious Cupcake said:


> Sure! I'd love it~ We can water your flowers first if you'd like!


Thank you sent you dodo code


----------



## jax1511 (May 19, 2020)

Hello if you still need help watering I would be happy to help if you could also water my flowers.


----------



## peanutpie137 (May 19, 2020)

If you are still doing this I can water yours if you water mine


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 20, 2020)

Here I am again, wanting people to water~

Anyone who comes to water (whether we trade waterings or not) will get 20 hybrid flowers from my island. I only need 4 this time, so post below if you want to help~


----------



## nerfeddude (May 20, 2020)

Hello! I would like to help you with watering!(once again hehe)


----------



## Mary (May 20, 2020)

I'd happily come help!


----------



## starlipie (May 20, 2020)

i'd love to help if you still need it!


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 20, 2020)

nerfeddude said:


> Hello! I would like to help you with watering!(once again hehe)





Mary said:


> I'd happily come help!





starlipie said:


> i'd love to help if you still need it!


Eeee sure! I'll send you all PMs (or you can send me PMs) in just a moment. Would it be easier to go to your towns first so I can drop of the hybrids and water at the same time?


----------



## Mary (May 20, 2020)

Suspicious Cupcake said:


> Eeee sure! I'll send you all PMs (or you can send me PMs) in just a moment. Would it be easier to go to your towns first so I can drop of the hybrids and water at the same time?


That's fine by me, I don't have flowers for you to water atm but if you'd like to drop off first that works!


----------



## starlipie (May 20, 2020)

i dont mind either way ^^


----------



## anothermeli101 (May 20, 2020)

Hi! I would love to help you with watering your flowers! I do not really need my flowers watered atm.


----------

